# Will Sochi Olympics be a disaster?



## skiberg (Jan 23, 2014)

I have been to the past few Winter Olympics, but there was absolutely no way I was going to Sochi. I am willing to bet these will be amongst the worst games ever, even if there is no terrorism. The tidal wave of public media discontent is starting to gain steam.  I only believe it will get worse once more westerners show up. Putin can control the media in Russia, but he can not control the rest of the Western world media.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 23, 2014)

I hope it not. I think it be ok .


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 23, 2014)

Hard to say.  With all the negative publicity surrounding it, Sochi might actually do well financially.  More people tuning in to see the proverbial train wreck.   

Personally?  I hope Russia loses their shirts financially.  

I just pray that everyone who attends remains safe and it is a violence free games.


----------



## skiberg (Jan 23, 2014)

No one makes money from the Olympics. I think Salt lake was the only game's to even come close to breaking even in the recent past.


----------



## dlague (Jan 23, 2014)

My guess is they will pull it off!  It seems like every Olympics there seems to be a lot of buzz around what is not complete like at the games in London.  In the end, everything worked out fine as far as wee know.  I also bet that Russia will try to curb any negative info because of the time difference there is plenty of time to potentially police before for we see it. As usual  there will be many warm and fuzzy clips about the athletes and about the games over all and the larger media companies will respect the country and not be too hard.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 23, 2014)

skiberg said:


> *No one makes money from the Olympics. I think Salt lake was the only game's to even come close to breaking even* in the recent past.



Exactly.

Your town "winning" the right to host the Olympics is a terrible thing for the taxpayers of said town/state.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 23, 2014)

My hunch is that as long as the competition venues are in good shape, the athlete's and their individual performances will be the main story of the games.  

Any secondary story that NBC chooses to portray about the non competition experience of the games will likely not be the main story. If Shaun White, Kelly Clark, Julia Mancuso or the Women's Hockey Team win a gold medal, that, baring a terrorist event (and I sure hope that there isn't!!!) will linger on in people's memories far longer than 3rd rate accomodations, massive security "inconvience's" getting into venues and social protests


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 23, 2014)

I for one am really concerned about something happening. Hopefully the US is prepared to protect its athletes even if Russia won't. Sadly, the World Cup in Rio could end up even worse.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 23, 2014)

I think there are going to be a lot of people questioning the IOC over choosing Russia when this is over. I understand the IOC wanting to spread the Olympic out over more parts of the world. But I think they tried to diversify a little too quickly as evidenced by upcoming locations between the summer and winter games.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 23, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I for one am really concerned about something happening. Hopefully the US is prepared to protect its athletes even if Russia won't. Sadly, the World Cup in Rio could end up even worse.



I'm guessing that with Putin well aware of how bad it would make Russia look if a terrorist event happens during the games, that he will instruct the military to lock Sochi down to unprecedented levels to ensure that none of the islamic militant groups who have threatened to disrupt these games will be able too. I'm guessing that they'll be more invasive body searches and racial profiling than one could imagine to ensure that the games go off without a hitch.  My guess is that you're more likely to hear about some groups trying to make a social protest say that the level of scrutiny and security is all about preventing them from voicing their opinion to the world (and there may be some minor truth to that) when in reality it's just there to ensure games themselves are the focal point of the world's attention


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 23, 2014)

drjeff said:


> .  My guess is that you're more likely to hear about some groups trying to make a social protest say that the level of scrutiny and security is all about preventing them from voicing their opinion to the world (and there may be some minor truth to that) when in reality it's just there to ensure games themselves are the focal point of the world's attention


Agree.I will say though if some crap does occur I think it will probably be far away from the athletes and the venues.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 23, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> Agree.I will say though if some crap does occur I think it will probably be far away from the athletes and the venues.



Agree - my guess is that if something happened it wouldn't be at a marquee venue during an event, but more likely to be say out in Sochi proper where the athlete's and spectators would be congregating after hours 

If that did happen, I think it's safe to say that there'd be a bunch of Russian missiles and attach helicopters and war planes heading right for one of the islamic territories and inflict some serious retaliation


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 23, 2014)

skiberg said:


> I have been to the past few Winter Olympics, but there was absolutely no way I was going to Sochi. I am willing to bet these will be amongst the worst games ever, even if there is no terrorism. The tidal wave of public media discontent is starting to gain steam.  I only believe it will get worse once more westerners show up. Putin can control the media in Russia, but he can not control the rest of the Western world media.




Pretty hard to imagine a huge success when you pick a city with palm trees and no snow.  Mind boggling.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 23, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> Pretty hard to imagine a huge success when you pick a city with palm trees and no snow.  Mind boggling.



The skiing venues are what? 30 miles away?  How much snow do they get?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 23, 2014)

drjeff said:


> I'm guessing that they'll be more invasive body searches and racial profiling than one could imagine to ensure that the games go off without a hitch.




Racial profiling has to be very difficult at a major international event like the Olympics. I think the phrase "papers please" is going to be heard A LOT by people attending the games.

Unfortunately, I think the Alpine events are going to be the most exposed to any kind of attack. It is one thing to create a secure zone in a portion of a city, but how do you secure a mountain?


----------



## bigbog (Jan 23, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> Pretty hard to imagine a huge success when you pick a city with palm trees and no snow.  Mind boggling.



+1
Maybe they'll find out that the leftover from exploding shells on the alpine course will harden up the snow, on the softer spots, on the mountain...y/n  Guess that spells _No Show...on the hill_ for interviews from Costas....will be stayin' in his library, with fireplace & roaring fire.  Maybe a spark or two can ignite a curtain...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 23, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> The skiing venues are what? 30 miles away?  How much snow do they get?



They've got about 450 SMI fanguns of various sizes and automation levels to handle the needs of snow for the alpine venues. Then to spread it all out an maintain the slopes, and supply the on hill viewing venues and TV needs, they also have around 50 Prinoth groomers of various sizes and front and rear attachment setups.  Those slope will be in great shape, unless it's about 60 and raining, and even then they'll be no chance of a melt out, just some soft snow that they'll treat with some salt, and that assumes that the likely multiple times they've injected that snow with water to harden it to world cup standards even softens up in some warmth!  

I'll never forget in 2002 when I went out to Salt Lake City about a week after the Olympics ended. The sheer amount of snow that the competition venues that I skied on at both Snowbasin and Deer Valley was mind boggling! (Think about 8 to 10 feet average of machine made base) And the number of groooming vehicles at each resort was massive! It almost looked like the factory storrage lot for Prinoth (then Bombardier)


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 23, 2014)

Where'd you hear that was the SkierX course? That picture is from the blog I linked to in one of the other Sochi threads. It doesn't say anything about skierX. The blogger is one of the guys hired to build the Skier/Boarder X course but I'm pretty sure that is just a picture he took showing ongoing construction in a public area. http://johnniebalfour.tumblr.com/post/74167601887/better-hurry-up-i-love-that-the-construction#notes


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 23, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Where'd you hear that was the SkierX course? That picture is from the blog I linked to in one of the other Sochi threads. It doesn't say anything about skierX. The blogger is one of the guys hired to build the Skier/Boarder X course but I'm pretty sure that is just a picture he took showing ongoing construction in a public area. http://johnniebalfour.tumblr.com/post/74167601887/better-hurry-up-i-love-that-the-construction#notes



Yea that would make more sense lol.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 23, 2014)

On the news they were calling Putin's security response to potential terrorism the "wall of steel".

Hopefully the main stories will be the athletes #1 and #2 how sheisty Russian construction standards are


----------



## skiberg (Jan 24, 2014)

Very Interesting, Johnny Balfour's tumblr page, noted above has changed. Yesterday he had a video and post about what a complete mess the Olympics were. He said accommodations were horrible, no hot water, no potable tap water, filthy room, 2 hour commute to venue, no bus to get the sites etc. He called the general Sochi area a dump, said ongoing construction and danger everywhere etc. Complete mess basically. Then he tweeted he was getting grief from Russian officials. Now all negative comes have been removed from his blog. check it out. Pretty spooky. I hope its because they told him they wouldn't pay him if he kept it up, not that he would be subject to police harassment.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 24, 2014)

skiberg said:


> Very Interesting, Johnny Balfour's tumblr page, noted above has changed. Yesterday he had a video and post about what a complete mess the Olympics were. He said accommodations were horrible, no hot water, no potable tap water, filthy room, 2 hour commute to venue, no bus to get the sites etc. He called the general Sochi area a dump, said ongoing construction and danger everywhere etc. Complete mess basically. Then he tweeted he was getting grief from Russian officials. Now all negative comes have been removed from his blog. check it out. Pretty spooky. I hope its because they told him they wouldn't pay him if he kept it up, not that he would be subject to police harassment.



There is nothing there now. Maybe Putin made a call to his KGB buddies and made him disappear.


----------



## KD7000 (Jan 24, 2014)

Anybody get a screen shot or can get an archive of his commentary before it was deleted?  It was pretty damning.


----------



## skiberg (Jan 24, 2014)

I thought of the same thing, I had saved it and then hit refresh this am in hopes of hearing a further update and realized its all gone. If you read his post it was so bad, at first I thought it might be a joke. I am convinced these games will be an epic fail. 300,000 unsold tickets remain. The most expensive games ever, BY FAR. Trying to market a third rate/world resort to the first world.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 24, 2014)

I stole this rescued text from a guy who re-posted it on another ski forum  



> *Sochi Update Number 1*
> 
> Sochi Update. January 21, 2014
> 
> ...


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 24, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> There is nothing there now. Maybe Putin made a call to his KGB buddies and made him disappear.


I really wonder how many people will end up "missing" when these Olympics are over? :-o


----------



## KD7000 (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice work recovering the text, thanks.

It sounds even worse on a second read-through.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 24, 2014)

I bet the high ups in russia have the rest of their lives set up pretty nicely. Missing money all over the place. Just a great idea to have the olympics in sochi. Even tho it is a great city name for the olympics. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## DJAK (Jan 24, 2014)

The Russians have plenty of practice with security and brute force. Odds are they can catch the bad people. 

What they do not have practice at is welcoming in tons of foreign media and then dropping the ball at venue after venue. If these games implode from a lack of functioning logistics, and then Russia looks terrible to the world via the media, that could ruin international relations around the globe and start who knows what.

Feels sort of like we're in a slow motion car crash we can't avert.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 24, 2014)

DJAK said:


> Feels sort of like we're in a slow motion car crash we can't avert.



Exactly.  Except the car is missing all the interior.  A shell of something great.


----------



## catskills (Jan 24, 2014)

The USA media is focused on the female audience which means skating, skating, skating, and more skating.   :flag:  It seems that Winter Olympics are mostly watched by females in the USA, therefore lots of skating events.  Gee maybe if the USA Olympics media covered other winter events that are actually outside in the COLD, then males would have more interest.

I believe the skating venues are well protected.  The alpine events are another story.  

I would assume  USA would cover the Winter events that are actually outside if the Americans covering the outside winter events had  enough money to buy clothes to keep them warm.   Maybe we should take up a donation.


----------



## McBoggers (Jan 24, 2014)

I look forward to the team figure skating. Blades of Glory ftw.


----------



## mightaswell (Jan 25, 2014)

60 degrees in Sochi today.  Winter Olympics??


----------



## bigbog (Jan 25, 2014)

bdfreetuna said:


> ........Hopefully the main stories will be the athletes #1 and #2 how sheisty Russian construction standards are



Lot's a luck *bd*....Politics above the events?..:lol:..Washington stooping to such a level!?(lol)....with Washington's political spin(and kickbacks) on everything short of the brand of Porta-Potties and the networks elbowing each other out in the attempt to capture some attack footage?


----------



## elks (Jan 25, 2014)

mightaswell said:


> 60 degrees in Sochi today.  Winter Olympics??



It has not hit freezing once this January (even for low temperatures):  http://www.weather.com/weather/monthly/RSXX1430


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 25, 2014)

Will b watching this trainwreck on Canadian TV , which is both superior to and more oriented toward skiing than ANY US network !

I watch World Cup every week on  Canadian saw both Kitzbuehel  (men)and Cortina ( women's )downhills today


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2014)

catskills said:


> *The USA media is focused on the female audience which means skating, skating, skating, and more skating. *



You are correct on this point.



catskills said:


> It seems that* Winter Olympics are mostly watched by females in the USA, therefore lots of skating events.*



But incorrect on this point.

Most people dont know this either, because it violates political correctness to dare speak of it, but yes, the reason you get INUNDATED with figure skating and ice dancing (and gymnastics and swimming in summer games) is because women will watch those events.

But it's NOT true that "men dont have interest" or watch the Olympics, in fact, it's exactly the opposite.

NBC knows that men would watch competitive underwater tidley-winks or snow tetherball during the Olympics, but women WONT.  So they televise the events women WILL watch to capture the largest audience.

Secondly, the catering to women nonsense is ALSO the reason why NBC will BOMBARD you with taped pieces on the athletes families, trials and tribulations, and "tug-at-the-heart" emotional background stories, because women like that stuff.  Meanwhile, you're not actually watching Olympic sports while you're watching the 16 minute piece about the athletes mother who died of cancer 8 months ago and how much it would mean to "win gold for her".


----------



## legalskier (Jan 27, 2014)

I suppose it depends on your point of view.

For Lyndsey Vonn, it's already a disaster.
For Lyndsey Van, it 's already turned out well.

http://www.today.com/sochi/ski-jumper-lindsey-van-overwhelmed-womens-first-shot-sochi-2D11980386


----------



## McBoggers (Jan 27, 2014)

mightaswell said:


> 60 degrees in Sochi today.  Winter Olympics??



That's only in Russian Celsius


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 27, 2014)

McBoggers said:


> That's only in Russian Celsius



60 degrees Celsius = 140 degress Fahrenheit!


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 27, 2014)

AZ gets a mention about 1/2 of the way down!

http://www.theprovince.com/sports/V...rking+snowboarding+courses/9432123/story.html


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2014)

spring_mountain_high said:


> AZ gets a mention about 1/2 of the way down!
> 
> http://www.theprovince.com/sports/V...rking+snowboarding+courses/9432123/story.html




ha, now the russians will be looking for Nick to make that text disappear. ..


----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2014)

spring_mountain_high said:


> AZ gets a mention about 1/2 of the way down!
> 
> http://www.theprovince.com/sports/V...rking+snowboarding+courses/9432123/story.html



Cool!  

A link would have been nice though.. :roll:


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 27, 2014)

Umm, so this guy flew to Russia on his own dime?  I don't get it, if I was flying halfway around the world for work I would demand a large payment upfront. 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 27, 2014)

spring_mountain_high said:


> AZ gets a mention about 1/2 of the way down!
> 
> http://www.theprovince.com/sports/V...rking+snowboarding+courses/9432123/story.html



Uggh. I reposted that text from the text that somebody else "captured" and posted on the TGR forum. I TAKE NO CREDIT for it!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 27, 2014)

Good lord, is that what's called "journalism" these days?  

She sees a friggin' post on an internet message board and then frames 80% of her "article" on it.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 27, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Good lord, is that what's called "journalism" these days?
> 
> She sees a friggin' post on an internet message board and then frames 80% of her "article" on it.



I know right, she could of at least introduced herself in the new members thread. Sheeesh ;-) 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## planb420 (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2014)

NHL is talking about pulling out if terrorism happens. Hopefully this stupid terrorism stopped soon. Give Peace a chance. End of political rant.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 27, 2014)

Scotty said:


> *NHL is talking about pulling out if terrorism happens.*



Huh?

I'm assuming this is another "lost in translation" Scotty post?   That's like pulling out if pregnancy happens.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Huh?
> 
> I'm assuming this is another "lost in translation" Scotty post?   That's like pulling out if pregnancy happens.



I think what Scotty is trying to say is that the NHL reserves the right to call back NHL players if there's legitimate terrorism concerns.  

If I'm Gary Bettman and so much as a legitimate bomb scare happens early in the games, I'm calling the players back.  The NHl is a multi billion dollar business.  A severe terrorist attack on its players in Sochi could have severe financial ramifications on the league.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I think what Scotty is trying to say is that the NHL reserves the right to call back NHL players if there's legitimate terrorism concerns.
> 
> If I'm Gary Bettman and so much as a legitimate bomb scare happens early in the games, I'm calling the players back.  The NHl is a multi billion dollar business.  A severe terrorist attack on its players in Sochi could have severe financial ramifications on the league.



Up that is what the NHL said yesterday.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 28, 2014)

The NHL isn't even going to the next Winter Olympics because they're in S. Korea. The only reason they're involved with this one if because a select group Russians in the league that threatened to void their contracts to go to Sochi.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 28, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> The NHL isn't even going to the next Winter Olympics because they're in S. Korea. The only reason they're involved with this one if because a select group Russians in the league that threatened to void their contracts to go to Sochi.



That's more or less a rumor.   And the 2nd biggest Russian name voided his contract anyway!


----------



## silver rider (Jan 28, 2014)

Rio does not have the intelligence/police structure like the Russians. I hope they can deter any attacks during the Olympics! Rio should learn from this but they do not have the money to spend to equal that effort.


----------



## silver rider (Jan 28, 2014)

I think the media has a responsibility to broadcast all of the sports. All of these competitors have worked hard to qualify and compete. NBC will only show what they want!


----------



## silver rider (Jan 28, 2014)

I imagine the host nation will have control of the media at least in the ability to shut down what they don't like


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 28, 2014)

silver rider said:


> I think* the media has a responsibility to broadcast all of the sports.* All of these competitors have worked hard to qualify and compete. NBC will only show what they want!



All?  You realize that's just not (even remotely) possible.


----------



## soposkier (Jan 28, 2014)

NBC is streaming everything online live for free if you have a cable subscription.


----------



## johnnyari (Jan 28, 2014)

soposkier said:


> NBC is streaming everything online live for free if you have a cable subscription.


Any level of cable?  Or do you need to have access to NBCSN already?


----------



## soposkier (Jan 28, 2014)

johnnyari said:


> Any level of cable?  Or do you need to have access to NBCSN already?



Not sure http://www.nbcolympics.com/viewers-guide has details.  All I know is I hope somebars in massachusetts will open for the gold medal hockey game if the US makes it.  730 on a Sunday morning.


----------



## Dubld (Jan 28, 2014)

A lot of sponsors are pulling trips and athletes telling there families not to go


----------



## McCutie36 (Jan 28, 2014)

Security is certainly a concern, but if I was someone that had trained forever to finally make it, I don't think I would hesitate to go.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 28, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> That's more or less a rumor.   And the 2nd biggest Russian name voided his contract anyway!



Kovalchuk is a bum!

But mark my words, NHL players will not be going to South Korea. It was a debate last Olympics, but it was Canada. It came down to national pride and native players. Russia is similar, lots of Russian players on almost every team in the league. There are no born Korean players. The big names used their talent and following as leverage this time around, they won't be able to next time. Unless the next Bobby Orr is from Seoul. Scratch that, there will never be a next Bobby Orr

Enough about hockey, I am hoping for the safety of everyone involved. The IOC is corrupt and need to be reformed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 4, 2014)

http://deadspin.com/staying-in-sochi-is-a-hilarious-adventure-1515722114

wow!

I guess $50+ Billion in Russia doesn't even buy you usable water and properly flushing toilets.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 4, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> http://deadspin.com/staying-in-sochi-is-a-hilarious-adventure-1515722114
> 
> wow!
> 
> I guess $50+ Billion in Russia doesn't even buy you usable water and properly flushing toilets.



Russian face water ...


----------



## kartski (Feb 4, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> http://deadspin.com/staying-in-sochi-is-a-hilarious-adventure-1515722114
> 
> wow!
> 
> I guess $50+ Billion in Russia doesn't even buy you usable water and properly flushing toilets.



And no Fishing in the Toilets..............    http://americablog.com/2014/02/fishing-banned-sochi-olympic-toilets-seriously.html


----------



## dlague (Feb 4, 2014)

Now there a whole tado about the safety of the slope style course.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mariannwhite (Feb 4, 2014)

Love watching the winter olympics!!!


----------



## Dubld (Feb 4, 2014)

Mikaela Shiffrin?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 5, 2014)

Advance reporters continue to tweet about horrid hotel conditions.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...-their-hilarious-and-gross-hotel-experiences/

Uncovered manholes are always a concern.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 5, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Advance reporters continue to tweet about horrid hotel conditions.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...-their-hilarious-and-gross-hotel-experiences/
> 
> Uncovered manholes are always a concern.




Were people expecting something different? It is Russia!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 5, 2014)

Posting pictures is fun...


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 5, 2014)

dlague said:


> Now there a whole tado about the safety of the slope style course.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Shawn White pulled out of slope style HHHMMMM? says because of an injury but is still doing half pipe...


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 5, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Posting pictures is fun...
> 
> View attachment 10843
> 
> View attachment 10844



No flushing tp? Now that is gross. At least you can drink bottled water if you can find it


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 5, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Uncovered manholes are always a concern.



At least there's not likely to be any snow to obscure them further.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 5, 2014)

*Shaun White Drops Out of New Snowboard Event*

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/06/s...te-drops-out-of-new-snowboard-event.html?_r=0

Jammed his wrist in slope style practice.


----------



## rowdymainstay (Feb 5, 2014)

I heard that the olympic village lodging is very social/tight.  So I expect some drama to unfold, maybe flings and fights...


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 6, 2014)

Anyone else watching the women's mogul qualifying?

The course looks terrible.  Uneven natural bumps.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 6, 2014)

Downhill course already causing problems

http://deadspin.com/womens-downhill-skiing-halted-because-jump-was-too-big-1517321814


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 6, 2014)

> *The Olympic men’s downhill course begins with a descent so steep that skiers quickly reach 90 miles an hour.*




Uhhhhhhhh......... is this true, or is it typical nonsense written by a reporter who doesnt know anything about skiing?


----------



## Puck it (Feb 6, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Uhhhhhhhh......... is this true, or is it typical nonsense written by a reporter who doesnt know anything about skiing?




It looks to come at the racers right away.  But I heard it is not that techincal of a course.


----------



## Tin (Feb 6, 2014)

Google @Sochiproblems. Some funny stuff.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 6, 2014)

Puck it said:


> It looks to come at the racers right away.  But I heard it is not that techincal of a course.
> 
> View attachment 10897



First section is very steep but hard to imagine them hitting those speeds with a big first turn like that. Maybe further down but still seems crazy.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 6, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Uhhhhhhhh......... is this true, or is it typical nonsense written by a reporter who doesnt know anything about skiing?



90 might be a touch on the high side, but from what I've read 0-75mph+ out of the start only takes a few seconds on this course! Not unlike the start of the DH during the Salt Lake City Olympics, where the men were going 80+ courtesy of about a 400 foot vertical drop in the first 1000 or so feet of the course


----------



## drjeff (Feb 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> First section is very steep but hard to imagine them hitting those speeds with a big first turn like that. Maybe further down but still seems crazy.




If it's a typical Bernhard Russi (the '72 Olympic DH champion and arguably the "best" alpine course designer on the planet right now, and he did the design work for all the courses at Rosa Khator) it will have a bunch of terrain in the course, with a number of banked turns that really can't be appreciated by anyone going less than 50mph (minimal "tuna speed"  ) and there really isn't much gliding involved from top to bottom.  His courses, such as the Grizzly Downhill for the '02 games in SLC, Tne Birds of Prey DH at Beavercreek, the DH at Whistler for the 2010 games and the DH at Val D'sere used in the Albertville games are known for being "technical" (essentially gliders don't usually like them) with high speeds and big air sections and require the racers to almost always be setting up their next turn as soon as they finish the previous one


----------



## drjeff (Feb 6, 2014)

Here's a GoPro view of the course, i'm guessing from one of the forerunners that NBC just put up on their olympics FB page (just got to get through the 15 second BMW add first  )

http://www.nbcolympics.com/video/sochi-mens-downhill-training-skiers-pov


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 6, 2014)

That course looks like fun  Bode really likes that it is so technical. He won the training run today. http://www.nbcolympics.com/news/bod...s-challenging-rosa-khutor-course?ctx=team-usa


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 6, 2014)

POVs really don't do DH courses much justice.


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Uhhhhhhhh......... is this true, or is it typical nonsense written by a reporter who doesnt know anything about skiing?



They relocated and shortened it after a racer was killed there last season.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 6, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Here's a GoPro view of the course, i'm guessing from one of the forerunners that NBC just put up on their olympics FB page (just got to get through the 15 second BMW add first  )
> 
> http://www.nbcolympics.com/video/sochi-mens-downhill-training-skiers-pov



Holy crap that start is ridiculously steep.  Cant recall ever seeing a start that steep before.




drjeff said:


> 90 might be a touch on the high side, but from what I've read 0-75mph+ out of the start only takes a few seconds on this course!



75 at least seems in the realm of possibility, 90 I dont see how that's possible.  It's not speed skiing.


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2014)

BBC - These streams are all *live*
You can access the action across the BBC on television, red button and  radio, with up to six live streams available online, connected TVs,  mobiles, tablets and the BBC Sport app.
_All times are scheduled start times, in GMT.

_*Day two: Sunday, 9 February*

*07:00 Alpine skiing - men's downhill. 

**Day three: Monday, 10 February*

*07:00 Alpine skiing - women's super combined

**Day four: Tuesday, 11 February*

*06:00 Freestyle skiing - women's slopestyle.
10:00 Snowboard - men's halfpipe. 
17:30 Ski jump - women

**Day five: Wednesday, 12 February*

*07:00 Alpine skiing - women's downhill.

**Day six: Thursday, 13 February*

*06:15 Freestyle skiing - men's slopestyle
07:30 Skeleton - women's first and second heats
16:15 Luge - team relay.

**Day 7: Friday, 14 February*

Men's SC, 7:00
*Day nine: Sunday, 16 February*

*07:00 Snowboard - women's snowboard cross.

**Day 10: Monday, 17 February*

*14:30 Bobsleigh - two-man third and fourth heats

**Day 11: Tuesday, 18 February*

*07:00 Alpine skiing - women's giant slalom

**Day 13: Thursday, 20 February*

*14:30 Freestyle skiing - women's halfpipe

**Day 14: Friday, 21 February*

*12:45 Alpine skiing - women's slalom.*

*Day 15: Saturday, 22 February*

*05:15 Snowboard - parallel slalom
12:45 Alpine skiing - men's slalom

*











*
*


----------



## colinmccormack (Feb 6, 2014)

it looks like horrible conditions. sean already threatning to leave. we will see what the opening show reveals


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 6, 2014)

billski said:


> *Day two: Sunday, 9 February*
> 
> *07:00 Alpine skiing - men's downhill.
> *



Well that sucks.  I cant watch that live if that's the time I'm waking and getting ready to leave for my own downhilling.  



colinmccormack said:


> it looks like horrible conditions. *sean already threatning to leave.*



Wait, what?   I know he dropped out of Slopestyle due to his wrist and desire to focus on pipe, but he might leave entirely?   Havent heard that.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 7, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Well that sucks.  I cant watch that live if that's the time I'm waking and getting ready to leave for my own downhilling.


I'm not sure if this is any better, but those times are GMT, not EST.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 7, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> I'm not sure if this is any better, but those times are GMT, not EST.


Correct. So 7:00am GMT = 2:00am EST


----------



## drjeff (Feb 7, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> I'm not sure if this is any better, but those times are GMT, not EST.





from_the_NEK said:


> Correct. So 7:00am GMT = 2:00am EST



Yup, the fact that Sochi is 9 hours ahead of EST really makes watching live events that start there late morning (like all the skiing/ boarding events) a real PITA!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 7, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> I'm not sure if this is any better, but those times are GMT, not EST.



Good catch.  

Not any better though, unless I want to have 3 hours of sleep and then go skiing.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 7, 2014)

You know what's a disaster? Having to watch figure skating.


----------



## billski (Feb 7, 2014)

I tunneled in last night.  There is a catch.  You have to pay L170~ for a live streaming license.  It's good for a year.    I have to investigate the replays.   What I usually do is stream it on the PC at night, with a scheduled video recorder and watch it in the AM.


----------



## Nick (Feb 8, 2014)

http://feedly.com/e/sWyeym27

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Severance (Feb 10, 2014)

guy is on a roll...
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/olympics/wp/2014/02/10/johnny-quinn-gets-stuck-in-an-elevator/


----------



## billski (Feb 11, 2014)

The slalom leg of the Women's SC was pretty intense today.   I've never seen so many DSQ's.  It was a great watch.   I'm  looking forward to the Women's SL!


----------



## Gilligan (Feb 11, 2014)

billski said:


> The slalom leg of the Women's SC was pretty intense today.   I've never seen so many DSQ's.  It was a great watch.   I'm  looking forward to the Women's SL!


Salted slush made for an icy, rutted course. Not a disaster, to quote the thread title, but not so good for the competitors. Seems like every skiing/boarding event is being conducted in "Spring Conditions."

Way to go, Julia!


----------



## Highway Star (Feb 11, 2014)

Great article................

http://www.wired.com/underwire/2014/02/sochi-olympics-dystopia/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 11, 2014)

This is the ultimate curling disaster.







Doesnt even seem possible.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 11, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> This is the ultimate curling disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our curling teams make me sick. I'm considering a run at 2022 lol


----------



## legalskier (Feb 14, 2014)

[h=1]Under Armour Suits May Be a Factor in U.S. Speedskating's Struggles[/h]http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304703804579381002780722432


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 14, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> *Our curling teams make me sick.* I'm considering a run at 2022 lol



Another final stone choke job today.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 14, 2014)

And that slalom course looked like my late March NASTAR efforts at Smuggler's Notch.

Absolutely pathetic.  Cross country looks ridiculous too.  Then there's the freestyle jumps that have to have dry ice covering them overnight so they dont melt.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 15, 2014)

US hockey beats Russia in the shoot out. I never thought I'd see IIHF refs make a bad call in favor of the US. Russia scored what would have been the winning goal, however The USA goalie knocked the net off the moorings to disallow the goal. As a hockey player/part time ref I thought it was a bad call. But I'm not complaining, love to see Russia loose in their home town !


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 15, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> US hockey beats Russia in the shoot out.* I never thought I'd see IIHF refs make a bad call in favor of the US. Russia scored what would have been the winning goal, however The USA goalie knocked the net off the moorings to disallow the goal. As a hockey player/part time ref I thought it was a bad call.* But I'm not complaining, love to see Russia loose in their home town !



It wasnt a bad call, it's a bad rule.  The ruling was correct, it's just moronic. 

 If I'm a goalie in IIHF and my Dmen are gassed, I might just slide hard real across my crease if a puck goes east to west, if you know what I mean.

That rule where once the gimmick goes >3 people you can use the same person 1000 times is horrible too, it's a TEAM sport.  If it goes to 17 rounds, your toothless stay-at-home defenseman should be taking the shot.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 16, 2014)

bad rule; not sure if it's the correct call though.  hard to tell if Quick intentionally dislodged the goal.  If the goalie dislodges the goal himself, I don't think the rule should apply.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 16, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> bad rule; not sure if it's the correct call though.  hard to tell if Quick intentionally dislodged the goal.  If the goalie dislodges the goal himself, I don't think the rule should apply.



That's how I saw it.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 16, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> It wasnt a bad call, it's a bad rule.  The ruling was correct, it's just moronic.
> 
> If I'm a goalie in IIHF and my Dmen are gassed, I might just slide hard real across my crease if a puck goes east to west, if you know what I mean.
> 
> That rule where once the gimmick goes >3 people you can use the same person 1000 times is horrible too, it's a TEAM sport.  If it goes to 17 rounds, your toothless stay-at-home defenseman should be taking the shot.



Yeah I didn't think they could make the shootout more moronic than it already is. It should all be sudden death OT. If they have to use the shootout they should cycle the roster like the NHL does, sometimes those toothless stay at home defensemen can surprise us.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 16, 2014)

NBC's coverage of the Olympics is predictably a "disaster", but  intentionally peppering Bode Miller with "dead brother questions" to  force an emotional breakdown on television takes the cake.  

Disgraceful.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 16, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> NBC's coverage of the Olympics is predictably a "disaster", but  intentionally peppering Bode Miller with "dead brother questions" to  force an emotional breakdown on television takes the cake.
> 
> Disgraceful.


Absolutely horrible by NBC. I was screaming at the TV to take the camera off the poor guy. My wife even came down from upstairs & asked what I was yelling about. Horrible interview, even more horrible that NBC allowed it to air.


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 17, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> NBC's coverage of the Olympics is predictably a "disaster", but  intentionally peppering Bode Miller with "dead brother questions" to  force an emotional breakdown on television takes the cake.
> 
> Disgraceful.



Who is the asshole who thinks this is a good idea? I'd like to kick him in the balls on live TV and ask him "how he feels" 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Feb 17, 2014)

Last night was great. GS was fun to watch. Go bode.


----------



## Nick (Feb 17, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> NBC's coverage of the Olympics is predictably a "disaster", but  intentionally peppering Bode Miller with "dead brother questions" to  force an emotional breakdown on television takes the cake.
> 
> Disgraceful.



I agree with that. 

Also, i was surprised how it looks like they didn't do anything at all to put makeup on Bode's wife during the interview. Seemed bizarre to me and something that stood out right away.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 17, 2014)

Bode Miller        *✔*        @*MillerBode*
I appreciate everyone sticking up for me. Please be gentle w christin cooper, it was crazy emotional and not all her fault. #*heatofthemoment*

It's a symbiotic relationship between the press and athletes. And the athletes need the coverage if they want name recognition for marketing purposes. You take the good with the bad.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 17, 2014)

*Bode Boy*

The Cannon Mt legend continues.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2014)

http://www.sadanduseless.com/2014/02/faces-of-olympic-figure-skating/


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Absolutely horrible by NBC. I was screaming at the TV to take the camera off the poor guy. My wife even came down from upstairs & asked what I was yelling about. Horrible interview, even more horrible that NBC allowed it to air.



You must not have gotten the memo.  This isn't competition, this is entertainment!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 17, 2014)

Scruffy said:


> Bode Miller        *✔*        @*MillerBode*
> I appreciate everyone sticking up for me. Please be gentle w christin cooper, it was crazy emotional and not all her fault. #*heatofthemoment*
> 
> It's a symbiotic relationship between the press and athletes. And the athletes need the coverage if they want name recognition for marketing purposes. You take the good with the bad.



Frankly, having followed Bode's career since he was a teen from Carrabassett Valley Academy who turned the ski world's head in circles when he was the 1st one to show up to the starting gate in a pair of shaped skis (K2 Fours) and then got some big results with them, through his incredible recovery in the 'O2 games from going from on his right hip at 60mph to the medal stand,  through his overall world cup titles, to his "I'm going to party all night long" line that got him so much negative press in the '06 Torino games and now into his more "adult" reflective time where between injury and personal "trauma"

Christen Cooper, who did that interview with Bode, and herself was a surprise Olympic silver medalist in the Women's GS in the '84 Sarajevo games, did that interview as only someone who knows Bode and knows what it means on an emotional level to win an Olympic medal, could do. The fact that so many people, with little to no ski racing knowledge, totally got on her case about it just serves to prove the point that if you don't know the whole context of the story, don't rush to judgement! Bode summed it up very well

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 17, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Frankly, having followed Bode's career since he was a teen from Carrabassett Valley Academy who turned the ski world's head in circles when he was the 1st one to show up to the starting gate in a pair of shaped skis (K2 Fours) and then got some big results with them, through his incredible recovery in the 'O2 games from going from on his right hip at 60mph to the medal stand,  through his overall world cup titles, to his "I'm going to party all night long" line that got him so much negative press in the '06 Torino games and now into his more "adult" reflective time where between injury and personal "trauma"
> 
> Christen Cooper, who did that interview with Bode, and herself was a surprise Olympic silver medalist in the Women's GS in the '84 Sarajevo games, did that interview as only someone who knows Bode and knows what it means on an emotional level to win an Olympic medal, could do. The fact that so many people, with little to no ski racing knowledge, totally got on her case about it just serves to prove the point that if you don't know the whole context of the story, don't rush to judgement! Bode summed it up very well
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app




^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS !!

Cooper as a former Olympic medalist and World Cup star knows exactly what goes on emotionally ,rationally and understands ona level most could never grasp the EFFORT and dedication and the frustrarions that accompany one on the journey . I felt that this poignant glimpse into an obviously reflective and more mature version of Bode was  a touching and meaningful insight into Miller as a FULLY grown and emotionally  matured  Bode . perhaps his dinest moment as he showed a TRUE self ,not just a commercialized and sanitized version of the heroic ending .  Cooper is neither a villan ,nor is she an opportunist . Many who have followed Bode have seen many versions of Bode , THIS was his dinest hour. IMHO . A human being who gave his all and FELT the spiritual presence of his beloved brother ... I get It . Kudos to him for having achieved this state of being ...... Bravo Bode , you deserve our acclaim on THIS score


----------



## Gilligan (Feb 17, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Frankly, having followed Bode's career since he was a teen from Carrabassett Valley Academy who turned the ski world's head in circles when he was the 1st one to show up to the starting gate in a pair of shaped skis (K2 Fours) and then got some big results with them, through his incredible recovery in the 'O2 games from going from on his right hip at 60mph to the medal stand,  through his overall world cup titles, to his "I'm going to party all night long" line that got him so much negative press in the '06 Torino games and now into his more "adult" reflective time where between injury and personal "trauma"
> 
> Christen Cooper, who did that interview with Bode, and herself was a surprise Olympic silver medalist in the Women's GS in the '84 Sarajevo games, did that interview as only someone who knows Bode and knows what it means on an emotional level to win an Olympic medal, could do. The fact that so many people, with little to no ski racing knowledge, totally got on her case about it just serves to prove the point that if you don't know the whole context of the story, don't rush to judgement! Bode summed it up very well


Yes, Bode summed it up well when he wrote, "it was crazy emotional and not all her fault." Not all her fault. It was only partially her fault for asking those awful questions, and it was partially Bode's fault for not walking away from her when she got so rude.

Personally, I blame the NBC execs that had plenty of time to review the tapes and assemble the show for air. Christen and Bode were caught in the emotion of the moment. The people that actually chose to air it deserve the real blame.


----------



## Gilligan (Feb 17, 2014)

Have you seen today's Wikipedia entry for Christen Cooper?

"On February 16, 2014, while covering the Winter Olympics in Sochi as a reporter on alpine skiing for NBC, Cooper received criticism for her interview with Bode Miller after his bronze medal win in the men's super G event.  During the post-event interview, as Miller became increasingly  emotional, Cooper repeatedly questioned him about his late brother  Chelone, who had passed away the previous April at the age of 29, until  Miller broke down in tears and was unable to continue the interview. For  her pressing of the issue, Cooper was described as having badgered  Miller. NBC also received criticism for keeping the cameras on Miller,  who sagged on the railing and cried without speaking, for more than a  full minute, despite having had several hours in which to edit the  footage before airing it.[SUP][11][/SUP][SUP][12][/SUP]"

11. Dyce, Mike (17 February 2014). "NBC reporter badgers Bode Miller about dead brother till he cries". _Fansided_. Retrieved 17 February 2014.

12. Sandomir, Richard (17 February 2014). "NBC Pushes Too Far in Bringing Bode Miller to Tears". _New York Times_. Retrieved 17 February 2014.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 17, 2014)

If you think this was because of her being a ski racer herself and "understanding" what it's like and yada, yada, yada, then you havent been watching these Olympics very closely.

EVERY single friggin' NBC interview is being conducted exactly like this, whenever possible, it's just that this one took the cake (and the cannoli, and the doughnuts).  

In fact, I am almost 100% certain someone was in her ear prodding Cooper with the _"dead brother questions"_ during the interview due to the odd cadence that happened mid-interview.  It was like she was distracted while asking the questions.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 17, 2014)

Gilligan said:


> Yes, Bode summed it up well when he wrote,* "it was crazy emotional and not all her fault." Not all her fault. It was only partially her fault* for asking those awful questions, and it was partially Bode's fault for not walking away from her when she got so rude.




BINGO.

Miller's trying to be a class act as well as take it in stride, but that's as much of an indictment from him as you're ever going to realistically get.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 17, 2014)

It did not need to be done. It was just for the shock and awe for the TV.  It was personal and needed to stay personal.  It was nobody's business but his.  There was someone in her ear telling her to badge him to get to him to be emotional.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 18, 2014)

Wow you guys ARE getting all mushy here. It goes with the territory, dont put yourself out there  if you expect privacy.

After all Bode puts himself out there ,he is in the spotlight and obviously his career has benefited from PUBLICITY of ANY stripe. If one is a celebrity and LETS get real here , without TV most  wouldn't give a rat's ass about the winter olympics EXCEPT those of us who frequent ski forums . ALL of this GOES with territory. Toughen up or AHNOLD will be calling you all "GIRLY men".  

We had to see all of his wife's emotional musings , all the other meaningless banter , it is after all ENTERTAINMENT, not simply rather obscure athletes ( for the vast majority of viewers)playing in the snow for pieces of ribbon and bronze with 6 oz of gold .called GOLD medals . C'mon Bode has gotten more exposure and will reap financial benefit from this incident , lighten up he said ducking for cover  hahahaha


----------



## drjeff (Feb 18, 2014)

Warp Daddy said:


> Wow you guys ARE getting all mushy here. It goes with the territory, dont put yourself out there  if you expect privacy.
> 
> After all Bode puts himself out there ,he is in the spotlight and obviously his career has benefited from PUBLICITY of ANY stripe. If one is a celebrity and LETS get real here , without TV most  wouldn't give a rat's ass about the winter olympics EXCEPT those of us who frequent ski forums . ALL of this GOES with territory. Toughen up or AHNOLD will be calling you all "GIRLY men".
> 
> We had to see all of his wife's emotional musings , all the other meaningless banter , it is after all ENTERTAINMENT, not simply rather obscure athletes ( for the vast majority of viewers)playing in the snow for pieces of ribbon and bronze with 6 oz of gold .called GOLD medals . C'mon Bode has gotten more exposure and will reap financial benefit from this incident , lighten up he said ducking for cover  hahahaha



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
||||||||||||||||||||||

What Warp said!

All too often these days, we just get a "fluff" interview, and to a fault that's what we've often become accustomed too 

Emotion, of many kinds is an integral part of sports, and life in general.  Seeing it expressed, especially of one IS aware of the full context of it (and not just the once every 4 years media created "ideal narrative" story they put out there  ) is a refreshing, and touching experience of how these people we see on TV doing amazing things underneath it all are just regular people who feel the whole host of emotions that we all do


----------



## Puck it (Feb 18, 2014)

drjeff said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> ||||||||||||||||||||||
> 
> What Warp said!
> ...





That is a bunch of crap.  That stuff does not need to be brought out.  It a sporting event and that is it.  Watch the sport and enjoy.  It was painful to watch her pulling it out of him.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 18, 2014)

Again this goes to my hatred of the media coverage of the Olympics. They chastise athletes when they react negatively to losing but they eat all that sh!t up. I think it was obvious that this woman was looking to capture a "moment". What's sad is that she was just following the direction of the higher ups.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 18, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Again this goes to my hatred of the media coverage of the Olympics. They chastise athletes when they react negatively to losing but they eat all that sh!t up. I think it was obvious that this woman was looking to capture a "moment". What's sad is that she was just following the direction of the higher ups.



exactly, she had an ear bud in her ear and director was telling her to push it when he started having trouble.  Where are people's ethics?  Oh, we don't teach those anymore.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 18, 2014)

It seems like this trend of post race interviews trying to get emotion out of the participant started with Hanna Kearny. She got flamed in the headlines about her breaking down during the post race interview that kept prodding about "how does it feel to lose?”. 

As we know both her and Bode ended up with bronze medal and obviously the situation with Bode's brother made it extra emotional for him (plus add the fact that it was likely the last Olympic race of his career where he had a realistic chance to medal) and he broke down crying. 

There was also the 4th place women’s luger who got questioned into crying after placing 4th by .04 seconds. 

NBC wants these interviewers to produce these reactions because they are slipping in ratings and the US hasn't put much Gold on the table. So they have to pump up the reaction for the lower medals so that people will tune in and watch the 16 hour tape delay.

Tears and Gold get ratings.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 18, 2014)

The media is nothing more than a business setup to spoon feed mouth breathing Americans whatever nets the best ratings. I skipped the Olympics altogether, not for lack of interest, but for this fact. These people that work the front lines, I'm not sure how they do it.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh, I just looked up at the morning news and noticed they're still going....Cool, I'm going skiing now


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 18, 2014)

snoseek said:


> The media is nothing more than a business setup to spoon feed mouth breathing Americans whatever nets the best ratings. I skipped the Olympics altogether, not for lack of interest, but for this fact. These people that work the front lines, I'm not sure how they do it.



They are calling the USA vs. Russia game The Miracle On Ice Part II.....enough said.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 18, 2014)

Probably already been said, but the real disaster has been NBC.  Jesum Crow.  Now I know why folks hit the mute button.  They were nitpicking everything at the opening, slamming countries in the parade ("yeah, they've never medaled before"), and saying dumb things ("they are marching in order according to the Cyrillic alphabet.  Don't know what that is?  Google it.")  The Bode thing was just lame....really?  Make the guy cry?  How about the damn race?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 18, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> They are calling the USA vs. Russia game The Miracle On Ice Part II.....enough said.



Uggh. :roll: where's the facepalm emoticon


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 18, 2014)

It wasn't so much the badgering of Bodie that pissed me off although it was a bit over the top. What pissed me off is that after he broke down they kept the camera on him for a long period of time. I think not only once did he drop to one knee & held his hand over his face but twice. The whole time the camera kept focused on him & there was no commentary, just the camera focused on Bodie breaking down. I was yelling at my TV set saying take the damn camera off the poor guy.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 18, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Uggh. :roll: where's the facepalm emoticon





Not even in the same league.  They do not know what they are talking about.  College kids vs Soviet Pro's in 1980 and Pro's vs. Pro's. Really.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 18, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Not even in the same league.  They do not know what they are talking about.  College kids vs Soviet Pro's in 1980 and Pro's vs. Pro's. Really.


Exactly, Any reporter referencing that game as being Miracle on Ice 2 should have their sweater pulled over their head.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 18, 2014)

NBC pays the IOC about a fifth of the costs to put on the Olympics. So they feel they need to get their money's worth. Tear jerking human interest stories and hijacking athletes for emotional responses about their performances is all part of the game. It's what connects viewers with otherwise obscure athletes and gives them name recognition. With this name recognition, they might just be able to make money to offset their huge costs for training - especially if they're not pros already raking in the dough. The athletes know it this, and they except it as part of the deal. Most couch potato viewers want to see this. 

 Why to you think ice skating and ice dancing get so much play. Those athletes tear up at the drop of a hat. And there's always some human interest back story about a single mother driving a little girl three hours a day to the nearest ice rink for 10 years or more.

If you want to see more hockey, get those bastards to cry for the camera.


----------



## Mapnut (Feb 18, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> They are calling the USA vs. Russia game The Miracle On Ice Part II.....enough said.



Does my memory fail me, or did the U.S. not also beat the Russians in 1960 at Squaw Valley?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 18, 2014)

Puck it said:


> That is a bunch of crap.  That stuff does not need to be brought out.  It a sporting event and that is it.  Watch the sport and enjoy.  It was painful to watch her pulling it out of him.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Puck it IS sport to you , you are emotionally invested in skiing BUT to most it is simply entertainment and that is what pays the freight in the end for the networks and their advertisers


----------



## Gilligan (Feb 18, 2014)

Warp Daddy said:


> Puck it IS sport to you , you are emotionally invested in skiing BUT to most it is simply entertainment and that is what pays the freight in the end for the networks and their advertisers



Considering the massive backlash to the Bode interview, I think this cost NBC a lot more freight than it paid for.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 18, 2014)

Scruffy said:


> *Why to you think ice skating and ice dancing get so much play. Those athletes tear up at the drop of a hat.* And there's always some human interest back story about a single mother driving a little girl three hours a day to the nearest ice rink for 10 years or more.



Nope.

Figure skating and Ice dancing get the most coverage for the same reason gymnastics and swimming get the most summer coverage.  Because they demo well with women.*  It's all about ratings.  *

NBC knows that men will watch competitive underwater tidly-winks if it's tied to the Olympics, but women will not.  The previously reference sports all test well with women, so they get the airtime given only 50% of the available audience are men.  50% + 50% = 100%, and the coverage is based solely on ratings.

And those little human interest bio pieces you referenced?  Yup, those are for the ladies attention too.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 18, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Nope.
> 
> Figure skating and Ice dancing get the most coverage for the same reason gymnastics and swimming get the most summer coverage.  Because they demo well with women.*  It's all about ratings.  *
> 
> ...



I know, and you said as much a week ago, and I agree with you. What came first the chicken or the egg? Tears, drama, and human interest stories are rife in figure slating ( the costumes, music, dance reference, and pretty boys don't hurt either ). These things appeal to women, thus the ratings.


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2014)

Today Olympian Diann Roffe urged people to read this article.
In the article, author Peters points out that NBC is desparate for a compelling story, as, for the most part, the US Team has had a lackluster performance.  There have been very significant US results, but not compelling enough from an NBC perspective.  I always rooted for Cooper, and still respect her.  She's earning a pay check from her boss.  Most of us do what the boss tells us to do.

"And, to me, it explains why NBC’s coverage of Miller was so wrongheaded  and offensive. The network is incredibly well-positioned to explain to  us why Miller is so great at what he does, and even how personal tragedy might inform his approach on the slopes. What NBC shouldn’t do is reduce him to a guy with a simplistic, maudlin backstory. You don’t need to exploit  Bode Miller to show your audience that he’s a fascinating character.  Just focus in on him as he races down the mountain, and tell us why he  so often comes in first."


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 18, 2014)

If I have to hear about Ana Fenninger raising money for friggin' cheetahs_* ONE*_ more time this week.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 19, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> They are calling the USA vs. Russia game The Miracle On Ice Part II.....enough said.



Wow.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 19, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> Wow.



that's why i have tuned out. My only interest in men's hockey whether the US strategy of fielding a smaller team will pan out. 

btw, I can't route for a team that has crosby and it pains me to see bergeron as his linemate.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 19, 2014)

jack97 said:


> that's why i have tuned out. My only interest in men's hockey whether the US strategy of fielding a smaller team will pan out.
> 
> btw, I can't route for a team that has crosby and it pains me to see bergeron as his linemate.



+1 I no interest in watching NHL players playing each other like they do for US teams all winter. I  think professionals players in Olympic is beyond stupid. This is supposed to bring in more viewers but most here seems to agree so why don't Olympics realize this.


----------



## crank (Feb 19, 2014)

billski said:


> Today Olympian Diann Roffe urged people to read this article.
> In the article, author Peters points out that NBC is desparate for a compelling story, as, for the most part, the US Team has had a lackluster performance.  There have been very significant US results, but not compelling enough from an NBC perspective.  I always rooted for Cooper, and still respect her.  She's earning a pay check from her boss.  Most of us do what the boss tells us to do.
> 
> "And, to me, it explains why NBC’s coverage of Miller was so wrongheaded  and offensive. The network is incredibly well-positioned to explain to  us why Miller is so great at what he does, and even how personal tragedy might inform his approach on the slopes. What NBC shouldn’t do is reduce him to a guy with a simplistic, maudlin backstory. You don’t need to exploit  Bode Miller to show your audience that he’s a fascinating character.  Just focus in on him as he races down the mountain, and tell us why he  so often comes in first."



Good, well thought out piece.  The NBC producers really did miss the boat on the Bode story but that could just be the skier in me talking.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 19, 2014)

I watched the Bode video again and f the camera man who knelt down to try and get a shot of Bode's. I didn't think I could hate  NBC more than I already did but sometimes they surprise me


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 19, 2014)

Scotty said:


> +1 I no interest in watching NHL players playing each other like they do for US teams all winter. I  think professionals players in Olympic is beyond stupid. This is supposed to bring in more viewers but most here seems to agree so why don't Olympics realize this.



Have you actually watched one of these Olympic games. Sure they are all star rosters but they are actually trying (unlike a typical all star game), and playing Defense. Incredible hockey being played.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 19, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> If I have to hear about Ana Fenninger raising money for friggin' cheetahs_* ONE*_ more time this week.


This right hear sums up so much of the olympic coverage in the last 20-30 years.The human interest angle goes way overboard.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 19, 2014)

View attachment 11323
Chelone


Not to be morbid but I had the unfortunate opportunity of meeting Chelone for the first time during one of his awfull seizures in the Cannon Mt cafeteria 3 years ago.Very frightening.


----------



## soposkier (Feb 19, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Have you actually watched one of these Olympic games. Sure they are all star rosters but they are actually trying (unlike a typical all star game), and playing Defense. Incredible hockey being played.



Completely agreed, players genuinely want to play for their country.  The level of play is amazing and great to watch. Lets just hope the russian team doesn't end up "lost" in Siberia after that game today.  Putin must not be happy.


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 19, 2014)

I think the hockey is cleaner than the NHL and is being played very well. Another miracle on ice? Give me a break!! TJ is good though but no miracle worker. 

As for the other sports I just focus on the competition and tune out or fast forward after they cross the finish line. I do like to hear the stories of the "less fortunate" athletes and parents who devoted lots of time and hard work to get there. They have my support more than the others. 

If you dont like all the hype, over the top interviews, humanitarian stuff, etc. just tune out! No one is forcing you to watch that part or pay attention.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 19, 2014)

For the love of God, pull up your pants!


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 19, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> For the love of God, pull up your pants!



I love Harlaut and his style off the jumps but not so much for his fashion sense.... At the X-Games this is fine as its pretty much a bunch of stoners anyway. This is the Olympics though and you are representing your country! Class it up a little...


----------



## soposkier (Feb 19, 2014)

Latvia almost pulled it off....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 19, 2014)

soposkier said:


> Latvia almost pulled it off....



_That _would have been the Miracle On Ice II.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 19, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Have you actually watched one of these Olympic games. Sure they are all star rosters but they are actually trying (unlike a typical all star game), and playing Defense. Incredible hockey being played.



Except Russia!


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 19, 2014)

soposkier said:


> Latvia almost pulled it off....



I was hoping. Canada looked way too flustered. That Latvian goalie(can't pronounce and won't even attempt to spell his name) will go places if he plays like that in the AHL.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> For the love of God, pull up your pants!



perhaps the dumbest fashion trend ever

I honestly can't believe it's still around after 25 years.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 19, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> _That _would have been the Miracle On Ice II.



Finland's upsetting Russia is the present miracle....  wow


----------



## dlague (Feb 19, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> View attachment 11335



My son was watching the Olympics there on Friday 2/14.  He has the yellow pants!




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## soposkier (Feb 20, 2014)

I wouldnt consider that a miracle, finland is a very good team.  Tuukka stood on his head.

The womens gold medal game was also a great game, the olympic tournament has been awesome.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 20, 2014)

Finland won the whole thing in 2011


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2014)

soposkier said:


> *I wouldnt consider that a miracle*, finland is a very good team.  Tuukka stood on his head.



It's not a miracle at all.  I thought there was a good chance Finland would win.  I put it at maybe 40% odds.  And the Russian coach not starting Bob was simply moronic.




soposkier said:


> *
> The womens gold medal game was also a great game*, the olympic tournament has been awesome.



USA got horse****ed by the refs at the worst possible time.  THAT, and almost unbelievable hockey luck and bounces doomed USA.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 20, 2014)

soposkier said:


> I wouldnt consider that a miracle, finland is a very good team.  Tuukka stood on his head.




Yeah, your right, Tuukka has been playing well. but if the team didn't have him, it would have been a different story. I get to seem on a weekly basis, the guy is amazing but fatigues after a long stretch.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 21, 2014)

tuuka is out. been times when the ice looks tilted on the fin's side. now it's about whether the rest of the team can carry the load.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 23, 2014)

interesting pic of shaun white, no thought a board can flex so much.


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> perhaps the dumbest fashion trend ever
> 
> I honestly can't believe it's still around after 25 years.



An old farmer once said, "pull up your pants, turn your hat around and get a job"


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2014)

jack97 said:


> interesting pic of shaun white, no thought a board can flex so much.



+1.
Notice the lights in the top left of the image.  Looks like a boarder on their way up/down!


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2014)

dlague said:


> My son was watching the Olympics there on Friday 2/14.  He has the yellow pants!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Love it.  I'm usually torn between skiing and watching the Olympics.  This works for me!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 23, 2014)

Really love the Winter Olympics , been watching them on Tv since 1960 at Squaw and before they were on TV used to tune in whenever they showed replays on the news . For my $$$ the best sports spectacle on the box . 

"Always look forward to them , now at 70. I sure hope i.m around in 4 more yrs :flag:


----------



## Skier4life (Feb 23, 2014)

Having watched the closing ceremony this afternoon, I can confidently say NO! Sochi was definitely not a disaster - a fabulous 17 days of winter sports! Bring on RIO...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 24, 2014)

The term "disaster" is perhaps too harsh, but these were certainly the worst winter Olympics of my lifetime.  And frankly, they're LUCKY it wasnt a disaster.   Some of the alpine events were borderline dangerous and someone could have been seriously hurt.  Same with the halfpipe for that matter.


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2014)

Why were they the worst?

No terrorism.
No Munich. 1972, 11 athletes slaughtered.
No boycott by the US.  1980.
No boycott by other countries.  1984.
No fascist showcase.  1936
Infrastructure worked.
No more soviet teams doped with drugs and women sporting facial hair.

Granted, I only watch the alpine events.
After the going nearly 30 years in an alpine medal drought, I'm thrilled with our results.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 24, 2014)

billski said:


> Granted, I only watch the alpine events.
> After the going nearly 30 years in an alpine medal drought, I'm thrilled with our results.



Yes the USA did pretty good on the results. However the courses were horrible. In the Pipe you had a very slushy bottom, all of the alpine races the courses were falling apart way worse than any other world class event I have seen. Its the Olympics it should have exceptional conditikns. Running a SL course at 50 degrees and haveing a slush course is not acceptable.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## planb420 (Feb 24, 2014)

Willing to bet that core is cracked...prob destroyed!




jack97 said:


> interesting pic of shaun white, no thought a board can flex so much.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 11382


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 24, 2014)

planb420 said:


> Willing to bet that core is cracked...prob destroyed!



I wonder if he has another board?


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 24, 2014)

I think they were excellent. As someone said, no massive disasters or tragedies. All the competition looked great.

Were some of the snow conditions sub-par? Yes. These people are professionals and they are battling the conditions and their fellow competitors. I think they all did excellent with what they were given! Is a rutted up Super G and slalom course more exciting to watch? Hell yea it is! Give them a course where they need to work for the gold! And plenty of our Americans did just that! 

The winter Olympics are held outside and subject to the weather. While that area may be on the warm side and not the best for "good snow" is there anywhere on earth where you can expect perfect snow conditions for over two whole weeks at a time? Nope! Not happening, someone will always complain its too soft or too icy. They worked their a$$es off to make it as good as possible and my hat is off to them.

Disaster? Far from it. Congrats to Russia as hosts and their 33 medals. We came in second at 28, well done to our athletes!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 24, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> I wonder if he has another board?



He did that a few yrs ago in either slopestyle or pipe. He broke the board and had to use his other dicipline board for a event because he didnt have a spare.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 24, 2014)

Twism86 said:


> Were some of the snow conditions sub-par? Yes.



All.



Twism86 said:


> *
> Is a rutted up Super G and slalom course more exciting to watch? Hell yea it is!* Give them a course where they need to work for the gold!



117 of the best skiers on the planet went down the slalom course, and only 45 were capable of finishing.   That's not "exciting", it's pathetic.  Poor conditions combined with a poor course set.  

The downhill was borderline dangerous.   And the early cross country skiing events were reduced from a high level athletic event to, _"who's wax tech can figure out the salt/slush combo"_ first.   

You can go on and on..... those are just a few examples.  It may not have been a disaster, but it was close.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 24, 2014)

Well this is embarrassing.

_*Dominica's Fake Ski Team Scammed The Olympics And The Press*_
http://deadspin.com/dominicas-fake-ski-team-scammed-the-olympics-and-the-p-1529973935


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 24, 2014)

^ That's freaking amazing.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 25, 2014)

billski said:


> Granted, I only watch the alpine events.
> After the *going nearly 30 years in an alpine medal drought*, I'm thrilled with our results.



I'll admit that I don't follow ski racing or the Olympics all that closely, but is this really true? Is it even close to true? I thought I remembered 2010 was a great medal year for USA.  I feel like Bode (x3?), Vonn, Mancuso, others(?) all medaled. No?  Plus Bode, Ligety, Picabo from other recent years?  Is there a technicality that I'm missing?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 25, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I'll admit that I don't follow ski racing or the Olympics all that closely, but is this really true? Is it even close to true? I thought I remembered 2010 was a great medal year for USA.  I feel like Bode (x3?), Vonn, Mancuso, others(?) all medaled. No?  Plus Bode, Ligety, Picabo from other recent years?  Is there a technicality that I'm missing?



Maybe just a drought in women's slalom?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 25, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I'll admit that I don't follow ski racing or the Olympics all that closely, but is this really true? Is it even close to true? I thought I remembered 2010 was a great medal year for USA.  I feel like Bode (x3?), Vonn, Mancuso, others(?) all medaled. No?  Plus Bode, Ligety, Picabo from other recent years?  Is there a technicality that I'm missing?



I think he's just talking about Slalom. We haven't gotten a medal there since the Mahre brothers.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 25, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I think he's just talking about Slalom. We haven't gotten a medal there since the Mahre brothers.



Oh.  Is that the only only event considered "alpine"?  I thought Downhill, SG, etc were included also.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 25, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Oh.  Is that the only only event considered "alpine"?  I thought Downhill, SG, etc were included also.



No, poor wording on Bills part, but not that hard to figure out ...


----------



## Puck it (Feb 25, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> No, poor wording on Bills part, but not that hard to figure out ...


 Not nearly 30 years, exactly 30 years since the Mahre twins took gold and silver Sarajevo slalom


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I'll admit that I don't follow ski racing or the Olympics all that closely, but is this really true? Is it even close to true? I thought I remembered 2010 was a great medal year for USA.  I feel like Bode (x3?), Vonn, Mancuso, others(?) all medaled. No?  Plus Bode, Ligety, Picabo from other recent years?  Is there a technicality that I'm missing?



Might as well throw Tommy Moe in there too, that was 20 years ago.   The last time USA didnt medal in any alpine event was 1988 in Calgary (which was actually Lake Louise).


----------



## Mapnut (Feb 26, 2014)

The alpine skiing in 1988 was at Mt. Nakiska.
http://skimap.org/data/9/156/1259045528.jpg


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 26, 2014)

Mapnut said:


> The alpine skiing in 1988 was at Mt. Nakiska.
> http://skimap.org/data/9/156/1259045528.jpg



"World-Class Grooming"!!


----------

